

Show HN: Wheelhouse CMS - a Rails/MongoDB content management system - spohlenz
https://www.wheelhousecms.com

======
spohlenz
Wheelhouse CMS is a project I've been working on for a couple of years now
(way too long for a first release, I know), which I've bootstrapped whilst
freelancing building content-managed web sites. Many iterations and hundreds
of private gem releases later, I'm finally confident enough to publicly
release version 1.0.

You can check out a demo directly at <http://demo.wheelhousecms.com/admin>.

I'd love to hear what you think and what can be improved.

~~~
JamesBrooks
I really love the admin interface, so many Rails CMSs I've played with don't
look as polished, so something that I can hand off to a client which looks as
polished as this is certainly a major plus!

Is it possible to get a demo to play around with without having to pay? I
noticed that you list a 30 day free trial, but is that only if I go to make a
purchase? (and if I returned it within 30 days?).

~~~
spohlenz
I'm considering offering a developer/personal use license but I still need to
work out the details. Drop me a line privately and I can set up an evaluation
account for you.

